# No appetite and rapid weight loss...



## Jya1124 (Oct 1, 2011)

I have to basically force myself to eat and I've always been a big eater....I initially gained 6 lbs before the levo started but now I've lost 7 after a month of meds...maybe more! I feel so unhealthy and bony. I'm only 99 lbs. Is this normal for the side effects of the medicine?


----------



## Jya1124 (Oct 1, 2011)

Anyone else? I can't be the only one!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Hmmm, you might be! My appetite is all there! No weight loss but no weight gain here.


----------



## bbdailey (Sep 29, 2011)

I dont think you are alone. The first time I started levo I dropped ten pounds in the 7 weeks I was on it. I just recently started the medication again and have been feeling wierd and off. My appetite isnt very big at the moment but i think it just takes time for your body to adjust. I am really trying to put on weight as I am a 140 pound male. I would like to gain around 15 pounds or at least get back to my usual 150 but it is really hard with a gluten/dairy/soy free diet!


----------



## Islandgirl (Aug 27, 2011)

I wish I had that problem! All I do is fight a monster appetite and the resultant weight gain. When I think about it, it's amazing I haven't gained MORE weight.

All kidding aside. I don't mean to make light of your problem. I don't know why you have a problem with your appetite. Any other new drugs?


----------

